# Meijer's Bettas



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I had no idea that meijer's sold bettas until someone on here mentioned it. So I decided that I would stop by there today and see what their selection looked like, and I was absolutely DISGUSTED with the conditions of their bettas. It looked like the cups hadn't been cleaned in weeks, some of them were so full of algae and poop that you couldn't even see the betta! Several had advanced cases of fin rot, and there was one that had a massive tumor/hole on top of its head!:shock::evil:
Apparently they had ordered too many or something, as there was a sticky note stating "We have too many bettas, don't order anymore!!!!"
I actually got pissed off and went over to the nearest employee and told them how disgusting it was, they seemed embarassed and said they didn't know who was supposed to take care of them. UGH!!:evil:
Here are some pics of this madness!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep, its the same at they Meijer here too. And why cant they fill the cups up all the way!!?!?!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I almost opened a bottle of water conditioner and started changing the cups myself.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been really tempted to do that too. I dont know how 1/2 those bettas are even alive. They must be magic bettas, lol. I hate to see the ones with huge holes in their fins. I almost want to say , if your not going to take care of them, and they are going to die anyway, why not just give them to me to care for.

Which Meijer were you at?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I almost was gonna ask them if I could have one or two for free(just gonna end up losing their money when they die there), but I just do not have the space for anymore bettas.
I was at the one in Geneva, IL. The rest of their fish section was pretty decent, they were a bit overcrowded in the tanks, but I didn't see any sick or dead ones.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Geez! I've been tempted to change water when I've seen some bad conditions. I'm sure I'd get yelled at though. :/


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Eeewww..... my petco is almost this bad... not the algae though! I would have been really mad at them too.


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

That's what the pet store was like where I got Peaches, I actually asked the owner to clean the cups so I could at least see them...figured he'd take that excuse lol He was too busy, but told me I could...so I did I went back the other night and there were no bettas at all...I hope they sold...


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

New2Betas said:


> I've been really tempted to do that too. I dont know how 1/2 those bettas are even alive. They must be magic bettas, lol. I hate to see the ones with huge holes in their fins. I almost want to say , if your not going to take care of them, and they are going to die anyway, why not just give them to me to care for.
> 
> Which Meijer were you at?


 
_Actually_, this is sometimes possible. In fact it is probably the best way to go about getting a pet-store betta without encouraging them to keep bettas like that by paying them for it. If you find one that has a disease eg fin rot, take it to a manager and explain the situation, why you refuse to pay full price for it and why it won't sell. They may 'surrender' them animal to you... I mean what are they supposed to do? Tell you they would rather keep it here to die? Lie to you and tell you they will medicate? They need to keep customers coming back. 

Most large pet stores are reimbursed by the fish farms for all the fish that die on or shortly after arrival, so if they give the fish away because it is unmerchandisable it's not their loss.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

so sad, but you see these conditions all the time


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Man those poor fish!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

that is really disgusting... thats wierd , the petco here takes exclent care of their bettas


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuuwww! The water is disgusting!! My Meijers isn't even THAT bad! Those poor fish!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's DISGUSTING! None of my lfs have water even close to that bad! I don't think I've ever seen anything that bad D:


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

That's so nasty! Ugh! How can employees walk by that every day and NOT notice how dirty the cups are? I've seen poop in cups but I've never seen it so bad that the water was green with algae... >/


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

dear god, that's absolutely awful. talk about gut wrenching. poor babies.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Isn't that animal cruelty and against some sort of violation?
At my Petco I've seen a few dead bettas but never something that disgusting.

Call the S.P.C.A. to see if there is any further action you can take... To prevent them for repeating the neglect.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Personally, I would take photos and send them to head office.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I kinda want to go back and see if they actually cleaned out the cups. If they haven't I might go ask for the store manager or something. That is just unacceptable. Clearly someone is feeding all the fish, so there is NO excuse for them not to notice how horrible those conditions are. Seriously if you're not going to care for them, don't carry them!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

yesterday at petsmart me and Iheartmyfishies were really creeped out by the dead ones that were floating vertically. I wanted to save all the bettas right then and there!


----------

